# Pripyat Hospital Revisit



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2014)

I done an  overall summary report for the trip, but this place deserves a report of its own. Especially when you considered the poignancy of the building as being key in the treatment of the very initial liquidators who worked fearlessly on placating the reactor, and ultimately giving their lives for it. 

When I came here last time I was fixated on running away from my guide to get to the roof. I achieved it eventually, but didn't really see much of the hospital.  (The original report for reference can be found here: )

Same chair, has moved since my last visit though: 





























































































I love this so much, why is everyone naked? I love the careful positioning of the arm, even though it does make him look a little like he's getting a sympathy handjob! 






In the grand scheme of the city, the hospital is here (Hopefully clicking the map will bring the interactive clickable map up!)


----------



## GPSJim (Jul 3, 2014)

Excellent mate


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome as always. Next year hopefully for me!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 3, 2014)

seeing the beds on the wards always gives me the chills!
fantatsic set, loving hospitals I really enjoyed that!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 3, 2014)

Love all your reports from here.but this is up with the best..I think because hospitals are always creepy at the best of times.so here makes it that little bit more..thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Brill set of images, what was in all the phials?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers guys! 

No idea what any of the medicines were - They were all in Ukrainian! Some things sort of translate, but couldn't really tell! I was amazed to see so many of them unbroken. SweatPea and I pulled open a stiff cabinet, and it was all exactly as it was.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish I had the time and money to visit here
cracking report mate


----------



## Potter (Jul 3, 2014)

Absolutely superb. Pripyat is a place I would love to visit.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jul 4, 2014)

Brilliant report - hoping to go here later this year! Spent a long time wandering around the map lol!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 5, 2014)

Jaw-dropping. Thanks for putting this one up separately. Your overall report was awesome but with so much to take in, it's good to have a focus on such a historically poignant building.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 5, 2014)

Lovely details there!! REALLY need to see this!!


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 5, 2014)

Its ALWAYS a pleasure to see the sterling efforts of reports from Pripyat and this was of the normal high standard!


----------



## gingrove (Jul 6, 2014)

Another great set Did you notice any increase in the radiation levels in the initial treatment areas?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2014)

gingrove said:


> Another great set Did you notice any increase in the radiation levels in the initial treatment areas?



Yes definitely, most of Pripyat gives a reading of about 1.0uSv (10 time normal background radiation) there were firefighters uniforms in the reception area that got to 400+ uSv! So didn't spend too long around there!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow that is a sad looking place now


----------

